# Your LO's crib!



## x__amour

What color is your LO's crib? How much did you spend on it? Do you use any kind of toys? If so, what? Feel free to add pics! :D
This is mine... :flow:

I have a white crib with light/dark pink/brown polka dot bedding.


This is the only toy I have on it.


Which plays music and projects different images on the ceiling.


I spent $200 on the crib that came with a matching changing table. 
:flower:

(Sidenote; I finally managed to do a poll right for once... :oops: :lol:)


----------



## amygwen

I voted, which I really shouldn't have because I don't have a crib, I have a pack n play so I put other! It's blue :D


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> I voted, which I really shouldn't have because I don't have a crib, I have a pack n play so I put other! It's blue :D

Eh, it counts. :winkwink:


----------



## vinteenage

Ours is classified as "cherry brown". It's the Charleston crib by Graco.
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-6888754dt.jpg

We have Bananafish Elise bedding.
https://files.nurserybabybedding.com/productImages-xl/banana-fish-elise-crib-bedding-set-xl.jpg

We were given this mobile (new) by a women who has twins and said her boys loved it! Finn does as well. It's baby crack.
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/417hBDFlQ6L.jpg

Here's Finn in his crib at 2 months. I don't use the bumper or comforter because of SIDS.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179012_10150368831360230_786935229_17044231_8140274_n.jpg

ETA: The crib was $180, from OH's parents and the bedding was $150 from OH's grandmother. We'll use the comforter once he's a bit older. :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I have a cotbed for Ava.



It cost £200. we are getting the mattress next week as we are co-sleeping atm.

Getting this bedding bundle;


And will get a mobile and bits.


----------



## Hotbump

i have a forest green pack n play


----------



## AriannasMama

This is our crib:
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/45733_478187105920_590700920_7040764_854903_n.jpg

Its the Lauren Crib by Graco and her bedding is by NoJo, but now she has a pink breathable bumper instead of the one her set came with :). No crib toys, but she sleeps with her sophie, lol.


----------



## Srrme

We have a Pack n' Play, and it's mainly brown. He doesn't use it though, since I co-sleep with him. :haha: We're going to buy him an actual crib and bedroom set once we move. :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

Mady's got a simple white crib. It was free, unless you count the five dollars we spent to drive to go get it. lol.

Aiden doesn't use a crib anymore, but his crib was a convertible one and so it's in the toddler bed stage right now. The picture I have attached is his bed when it was still a crib. Don't mind the posters and the purple wall, that was my bedroom that we were sharing when we lived at my moms. :haha:

Oh and Aiden's crib cost about $200.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1181.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## annawrigley

Your cots are all so neat :blush:
Noah has a white Mamas & Papas one
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-bibi-cot-white/301602701/type-i/
Just plain white cot sheets and he used to sleep with my baby blanket (you can see it in the last pic. My Great Aunt made it for me and it has my name and DOB stitched on :D (Although it says Anna Howe cos she assumed I would take my Dad's name) but since he turned 1 he sleeps with a Winnie the Pooh duvet.
He used to have loads of teddies in bed with him and I put them at the side his head wasn't at but he turns around loads in his sleep and would end up with his head up by them so I took them out.

Oh and he used to have a mobile until he learnt to pull it off ;)
 



Attached Files:







P7020050.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 14









P8080318.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 15









IMG_0005.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 14









DSCN0097.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 12









PA290010_2.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sarah0108

Max has this mamas and papas cotbed but in a slightly darker colour :)
https://is01.thegumtree.com/image/extrabig/40050109.jpg

he has some winnie the pooh bedding which is green and blue, i got it inc bumber and mobile (which we dont use) for £11 off ebay ;)

he has toys in his cot, just teddies rattles and this thing.. which was harriets!
https://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/0/6/4/0/9/webimg/373831490_tp.jpg

Yes he has a lot of pink things ;)

Harriet just has a white toddler bed with no sides on :) she has a few different bedding sets though  x


----------



## rockys-mumma

This is what it used to be... He never slept under the duvet, we just rolled it back at night as it was too cute to not have on show lol.

Its changed now ive taken a hate to beige though. His bed sheets atm are bright blue fitted sheet with cartoon monsters on and he has a stripy bright duvet cover and no bumper as he uses it as a booster to try and climb out the cot :dohh: Will have to take a pic later! Oh and I have a few toys in therr (my pal scout is always there n god knows what else) as when he wakes up he plays with them for about half hour giving me time to either get up and get ready or have an extra snooze :haha:
 



Attached Files:







32531_10150218303340595_585745594_13062182_1827902_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## KaceysMummy

Kaceys just got a nursery set from Argos :lol:
Just got a rather plain bumper and quilt - although no bumper now. 
And a leapfrog counting pal toy.
She's hardly even in her cot, getting switched to a cot bed shortly though :)
 



Attached Files:







49-3773121A75UC897438X.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









49-3765586A73UC632295M.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 3









SS07200-5284TPS102595.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 135


----------



## wishuwerehere

My cot is quite dll compared to all your lovely cots....it was mine once upon a time, so we sanded it down and repainted it a pale blue (everyone kept giving me pink stuff when I was pregnant and I was sick to death of the sight of it so I went for something totally different lol...)
She just has plain white sheets and a wide variety of blankets/sheets/quilts for bedding, and her teddy :D I'll post a pic in a bit


----------



## sarah0108

i got real pictures today ;)

they look so boring :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01230-20110413-1303.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 21









IMG01232-20110413-1305.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Rhio92

Connor's just got a white Ikea cot... Didn't have to pay anuthing for it, as we got it 2nd hand off my Mum's friend :haha: He's got a pale blue fitted sheet, when that's in the wash he's got a yellow one. No cot bumpers, but too many toys in there :dohh: Think I'm going to have to take them out tomorrow LOL. He normally sleeps in his sleeping bag. He's got a unisex tesco one, and a blue tigger one from Asda. But atm he likes being swaddled, so has a nice soft blue blanket from primark :thumbup:


----------



## lauram_92

what a great idea for a thread cause i'm in the middle of deciding what cot to buy :L i think i have decided though. on this..


----------



## tasha41

Dark brown but it has a bit of red to it when the light shines on it.. here is the style:

https://collegewoodwork.org/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Yukon_Convertibl_488779875daf9.jpg

I got the conversion kit and it came to $900 something.. under $1,000 but well over $900 :blush: It's Canadian made etc and can be used as a toddler daybed, crib, double bed.. bedding I didn't bother with really because she shared a room with me as an infant and I didn't change my room or anything in terms of paint/decorating. But she has quilt and pillow from Ikea w/ covers- they're pink with elephants. I bought her Hello Kitty bedding for when she goes into the double bed.


Had a Fisher Price aquarium until she was like 7 months old but around 20 months we converted it to the toddler daybed.


----------



## _laura

Ours is a light brown wooden drop side one we got given for free. He's got a fisher price star projector which we took off cause he broke from banging it against the railings! Hew got such an array of bedding. An ikea bumper, a toy story blanket, and a few teddies (woody, Micky mouse and a teddy bear) but he only cuddles woody in bed :)


----------



## Neferet

isaac's is blue and it was about 90 quid in ikea.


----------



## xgem27x

TWINS COTBEDS!!
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/PICSOFALLSORTS013.jpg

Frazer just woken up, he has a little piano in his bed, which in the morning he shuffles over and starts playing :)
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/PICSOFALLSORTS010.jpg

Maxxie in bed :) He has a car toy on his bars... and also the changing mat over the top, poor thing lol 
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/PICSOFALLSORTS011.jpg

My Nana got the boys the piano and car to put onto the buggy, but having a double buggy, they dont fit on so, they're in their beds instead lol... along with all the bloody teddys!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Omg i dont know what it is, but the two of everything is SO cute :haha: and the duvet covers the boys have is what I use as Alfies matress sheet! I put the mattress in it and fold the sides down as I was sick to death of pale blue/beige/lemon. Its actually impossible to buy bright fitted sheets so there is a good tip girlies :D


----------



## sarah0108

xgem27x said:


> TWINS COTBEDS!!
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/PICSOFALLSORTS013.jpg
> 
> Frazer just woken up, he has a little piano in his bed, which in the morning he shuffles over and starts playing :)
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/PICSOFALLSORTS010.jpg
> 
> Maxxie in bed :) He has a car toy on his bars... and also the changing mat over the top, poor thing lol
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/PICSOFALLSORTS011.jpg
> 
> My Nana got the boys the piano and car to put onto the buggy, but having a double buggy, they dont fit on so, they're in their beds instead lol... along with all the bloody teddys!!


CUTE!!!

:haha: ive done the same thing with our car toy  if i attach it to the double buggy it adds extra width which is SO not good!! Except my maxie has a pink one :haha: x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Your cots are all so adorable! I'll have to take a picture of Luke's tomorrow. It's a dark brown one, actually it was once my old cot! It's very lovely though :) The only 'toy' Luke has is his mobile. He did have some teddies at the top but since I woke up two days ago to find he'd wriggled RIGHT to the top of the cot they were swiftly removed!


----------



## moondrops

This is ours https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-dark-oak/389701301/type-i/ 

I don't know how to attach the pic so it will have to be a link, it's alot nicer in real life than in the pic, she's not even in it yet and she absolutely fills her moses basket haha i still need to buy a mattress for it eeek x


----------



## leoniebabey

LO just has a plain wood one which i paid £0 for as i got it given off an aunt
he has a plain beige or cream sheet as im too stingy to buy him more :rofl:
no teddies as he moves too much, no bumper for the same reason!


----------



## holly2234

Erin has a small swinging crib at the moment which i got second hand for £10. Got a new mattress for it for about £16 i think. Its light brown. She also has a second hand cot with a drop down side which was £20. Blankets and sheets arent really a set colour because she has loaaaads so its whatever i grab first.


----------



## KiansMummy

Ive got a natural brown mamas and papas cot bed one with the my first adventure range from mothercare and a vtech projector, he also has a few teddies in there too lol xx


----------



## Laurenmomma

KaceysMummy said:


> Kaceys just got a nursery set from Argos :lol:
> Just got a rather plain bumper and quilt - although no bumper now.
> And a leapfrog counting pal toy.
> She's hardly even in her cot, getting switched to a cot bed shortly though :)


Eden has this bedding! its so cute as shes got gingham curtains too! x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0260.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lily123

I really dislike E's cot :( I got it second hand and as i was broke i had no choice. As they say, beggars can't be choosers lol xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lukey has a plain boring light brown cot, but I like the colour, Luke did have a brown and cream bumper but we've had to take it off, and cream bottom sheet and pillow cover, he has blue blankets and a blue sleeping bag.
In his bed there is usualy, his special blanket, about 6 dummies, 2 teddies, a hello kitty cushion (at the end of his bed that he is obsessed with!), a lullaby glowworm, a rain maker (he has toys in his bed to play with when he wakes up), some toy keys and a toy phone.


----------



## Mellie1988

Theo and grace both had White cots.
Graces was a cotbed and is converted into a bed now, she has Dora/fifi/butterfly bedding and she takes her tiger or doggie to bed with her. 
Theo is still in his cot, it was bought originally for my mums house, but Theo sleeps in the travel cot at her house, so we stole the cot haha! It's only a cheap one from ikea but it does it's job :) Theo just has a blanket and a pillow in his cot, he doesn't like anything else being in there and will just throw them out lol, most morning I actually find his pillow and blanket on the floor too!! 

X


----------



## jenny_wren

emily's is a light brown cot bed
well toddler bed now ...

i paid £60 for it from my friends mum lol

her room decor is yellow gingham 
and peppa pig 

i love her room :cloud9:​


----------



## Mei190

Nathaniel has the Ocean cot/bed in Golden Oak from Mamas & Papas. I loved it too much not to get it despite being £600, luckily I managed to get an ex-display model like new for £300. Really hard to get toys to fit around it though, not many will fit the wide bars but I have DIY-ed a few on XD

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-golden-oak/389797901/type-i/


----------



## annawrigley

Mei190 said:


> Nathaniel has the Ocean cot/bed in Golden Oak from Mamas & Papas. I loved it too much not to get it despite being £600, luckily I managed to get an ex-display model like new for £300. Really hard to get toys to fit around it though, not many will fit the wide bars but I have DIY-ed a few on XD
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-golden-oak/389797901/type-i/

:shock: £600! Mine was like £60!


----------



## lauram_92

oliver's cot came today :wohoo: it is the one i posted a picture of previously! i'll upload a picture once it has all the bedding etc on it, but it hasn't arrived yet! i haven't even had an email to say it has been dispatched :(


----------



## heather92

Trin's was dark brown, and cost like $100. Bought it at Goodwill lol. I'll try to dig up a picture for you, but no guarantees.


----------



## heather92

I apparently have NO pictures of the crib. So weird.


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> Nathaniel has the Ocean cot/bed in Golden Oak from Mamas & Papas. I loved it too much not to get it despite being £600, luckily I managed to get an ex-display model like new for £300. Really hard to get toys to fit around it though, not many will fit the wide bars but I have DIY-ed a few on XD
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ocean-cotday-bed-golden-oak/389797901/type-i/
> 
> :shock: £600! Mine was like £60!Click to expand...

Yeah mine was about £30! Haha I can't imagine paying that much for a cot. I don't even think I spent that much altogether!


----------



## lauram_92

I spent £150 on the cot, £70 on the mattress & bought two bedding sets for £60 each..


----------



## Kians_Mummy

This is Kian's not that you can see much of it lol... (also Kian in it when he was 6 weeks old!)... It's a cotbed so should last him a while
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j214/fr3ak_of_nature/DSCI06422.jpg

We paid £99 for it and £70 for the mattress and £30 for the bedding...


----------



## JoJo16

i brought alices for 160 but it was on an offer where you got a changing mat a mobile and 60pounds worth of bedding for it. its just white, she has a pillow and a quilt and a musical sea horse which she has had since she was born. bit scary when i wake up in the night and hear it playing on the monitor if she leans on it lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

Woaaah £600! It is gorgeous though! Mine was £130 on offer, £60 on mattress which was also half price! And I spent £20 on a mobile, and £60 on the bedding. The bedding is such a rip off imo lol, he never used the quilt as a baby, and then used it for about a month and I put a duvet cover on anyway as it looked so babyish lol. And then when he was old enough for the quilt, I had to take the bumper off because he was using it as a step to try and escape lol. They recommend that you don't use the bumper until they are 1 but if I didn't it would have never been used lol.


----------



## _laura

I just got my bedding from a mix of Ikea, Tescos and Asda :haha: NOTHING in his room matches! Apart from his toy story blanket, teddy and poster!


----------



## xgem27x

I got 2 cotbeds, chest of drawers and a wardrobe for £400 lol, mattresses were £80 for two

But I think the most expensive was their first blanket for £50 and their bumper for £55 and the moses basket for £85 - It was the Baby K range, soooo cute, I couldnt resist! And at least they shared it haha! :)


----------



## annawrigley

£50 for a blinkin blanket! Holy moly!


----------



## sarahxx

my LO's crib for when she was tiny was a pink Leopold, it cost £330 and was absolutely fab! horrible waste of money though, considering she used it for about 8 weeks.. the cot she's in now is a cream Aspace sweetheart cotbed and cost £300, it's gorgeous :)
xx


----------



## happydino

Light pine to match her room, yellow bedding, a jungle mobile, a teddy and a doggy teddy. :)


----------



## midwestbelle

LOs crib is called espresso. My dad and step mom bought it from target for about $250. It has an attached changing table. The picture shows a drawer underneath but mine doesn't have it.:shrug: His bedding is blue polka dots and stripes. Maybe I'll get around to taking a picture. Toys he has alot of stuffed animals and a thing that has movin fish and music. :)

https://www.babygiftsoutlet.com/images/large/delta-shelby-crib-and-changer-espresso_BG03444.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Already posted her cotbed, but here's her bedding we got the ither day, LOVE it! Cost £62.99.


----------



## lauram_92

finally able to upload a picture :wohoo:

oliver sleeping in the cot
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/lauram_92/063.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/lauram_92/059.jpg

it has a winnie the pooh thing that projects a picture onto the ceiling & plays a lullaby at night & an 'upbeat' song in the morning, & a cot book on his bed. he has 'my first adventure' bedding set & 'my jungle family' bedding set from mothercare. they were like £70 each.. i haven't put the 'my jungle family' on his cot yet though.


----------



## annawrigley

I can't believe you girls spend so much on bedding sets :o Am I just really cheap?! :rofl:


----------



## rainbows_x

My parents bought mine, I'd never spend that much money myself!


----------



## _laura

God I think I spent £60 on his cot & bedding & teddies haha
Ikea bumpers all the way! Only cost me a tenner!


----------



## rainbows_x

If I bought the bumper on it's own it would of been £28! Ridiculous!


----------



## mummymunch

https://i56.tinypic.com/30wtsuw.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2dc779l.jpg

Our cot was given to us from my aunt it was pine so we painted it white, the bedding cost us £8 from a selling site on facebook


----------



## lauram_92

i bought my bedding quite expensive because it came as a set so i got everything. two fitted sheets, blanket, bumper, fleecey blanket.. i couldn't find any others that i liked :dohh: if i had a tescos, or asda, or anything like that near me then it would likely be from there!


----------

